# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  سأمنح صوتي لطارق ان رغب فيه

## مرهف

*لبق
مرتب 
دفعته مريخيته لان يكون امينا مع نفسه وامينا عاما للمريخ
ان ترشح
سامنحه صوتي بلا تردد
..
طارق سيد المعتصم عركته التجارب وعركها
هو ليس غريبا عن المريخ ولا المريخ غريبا عنه
لعب في المريخ ووالده عمل في ادارة المريخ
..
ثر الافكار ومرتب وثري بالمعرفة والمال 
مرحبا طارق ان رغبت فانا نرغب
...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا كان سيفيد المريخ لامانع
لكن سمعنا بترشح عصام الحاج في نفس المنصب
ياترى من منهما اصلح للمريخ مستقبلا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*طوالى كده امين عام 

مؤهلاته وخبراته وطرحه لاحداث نقله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*نعم للوجوه الجديدة المدعومة بالعشق والمسلحة بالمال والتى تعرف متى تضع قدميها فى كل خطوة...
سئمنا ممن يملكون ولا يعرفوا كيف يحكمون.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سكرتير مرة واحدة يا مرهف ...
االرجل قليل الخبرة الادارية ولم نراه يعمل حتي في اللجان 
لا نمانع في وجوده في مجلس الادارة ليكتسب الخبرة للمستقبل 

تخريمة:
وين سمعته وعرفته لبق عن نفسي لم اسمع بسمي الا حين سمعنا بالانتخابات الان
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ان كل ماذكر من الريس مرهف فى حق طارق سيد صحيح والريس لم يذكر الا قليل من كثير اما عن خبرته ومؤهلاته فهى ليست موضع شك من كل قلبى اتمنى ان ارى طارق سيد امينا عاما للمريخ.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ربنا ياتي بالاصلح فقط في المجلس القادم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله أنا عن نفسي و رغم قربي من المريخ على الأقل حتى نهاية السبعينات حيث أبعدتني الغربة لم أسمع عن هذا الأسم . . . قد يكون ظهر بعد ذلك . . ممكن . . بس لأني أعرف الأخ عصام الحاج عن قرب و هو يشغل منصب الأمين العام و أجتمعنا به أكثر من مرة ونحن في لجنة الرابطة بجدة ثم في لجنة الأقطاب و عاشرته و هو خارج المجلس فيمكن أن أقول و بالفم المليان أنه شخصية مكانها في قيادة الزعيم فهو قوي الشخصية و عنده ملكة إتخاذ القرارات الصعبة . . محنك . . مرتب و رزين . . . قد تكون شهادتي مجروحة و لكن هذا هو عصام الحاج كما عرفته
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأنسب   للأمين  العام    عصام   الحاج   هو   القوى   الأمين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مفهوم التسويق : ( طارق المعتصم )

التسويق هو احد الانشطة الرئيسة والمهمة لأي هيئة سواء اكانت رياضية ام غير رياضية وان خطة التسويق الرئيسة هي اولى الخطط التي يجب ان تبدأ بها المنشآت التي في ظلها يمكن تخطيط باقي انشطة الهيئة ومن ثم تصبح الحاجة ضرورية الى قيام هذا النشاط على أسس وقواعد علمية وفنية سليمة وعلى معرفة باحوال الادارة السليمة .


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*التسويق الرياضي بنادي المريخ : ( رؤية طارق المعتصم )

الرياضة ظاهرة اجتماعية حضارية وكانت ومازالت تعكس التطور والرقي والقيم في المجتعمات وتعد من ابرز دعائم التنمية الشاملة فيها لانها تعنى بأهم عناصرها وهو الانسان فكرا" وجسدا" .
واذا كان ممارسي الرياضة من الهواة يستطيعون تحمل تكاليف ممارسة رياضة فرديه فلإن تنظيم الانشطة الرياضية علي المستوى المحلي والدولي تتطلب الكثير من المال لذا جاءت فكرة التسويق... في المجال الرياضي .
والتسويق في الرياضة وهو عملية ادارية ( تقوم بها ادارات الاندية ) تهدف الى الترويج للفرق او لرياضة معينة من خلال استقطاب الجهات والسركات والمؤسسات الراعية بهدف دعم هذه الفرق ماديا" مقابل حصول الشركات على فوائد اهمها حقوق الداعيه والاعلان .... نظرا" لما للمال من اهمية كبرى في بناء الرياضة وارساء دعائمها . اذا" فهو مجموعه من الجهود والانشطة المستمرة والمتكاملة وهو يقوم على تخطيط وبرامج معينة ايضا" ويقع بالدرجة الاولى علي ادارات الاندية الاطلاع بهذه المهمه .
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%B7%D8 ... 7356311440

صفحته على الفيس بوك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اعلق وأصفق الي الان !
الدورة الجاية ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفيق لمن هو في قامة الزعييم ولا أذيد !!!!
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*عصام الحاج انشاء الله 
الامين العام للمريخ القادم
*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*اتمنى ان نرى الاصلح والاكثر انسجاما مع المجوعة القادمة فى مجلس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لبق
مرتب 
دفعته مريخيته لان يكون امينا مع نفسه وامينا عاما للمريخ
ان ترشح
سامنحه صوتي بلا تردد
..
طارق سيد المعتصم عركته التجارب وعركها
هو ليس غريبا عن المريخ ولا المريخ غريبا عنه
لعب في المريخ ووالده عمل في ادارة المريخ
..
ثر الافكار ومرتب وثري بالمعرفة والمال 
مرحبا طارق ان رغبت فانا نرغب
...





222222222222222222222
*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالرحيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و الله أنا عن نفسي و رغم قربي من المريخ على الأقل حتى نهاية السبعينات حيث أبعدتني الغربة لم أسمع عن هذا الأسم . . . قد يكون ظهر بعد ذلك . . ممكن . . بس لأني أعرف الأخ عصام الحاج عن قرب و هو يشغل منصب الأمين العام و أجتمعنا به أكثر من مرة ونحن في لجنة الرابطة بجدة ثم في لجنة الأقطاب و عاشرته و هو خارج المجلس فيمكن أن أقول و بالفم المليان أنه شخصية مكانها في قيادة الزعيم فهو قوي الشخصية و عنده ملكة إتخاذ القرارات الصعبة . . محنك . . مرتب و رزين . . . قد تكون شهادتي مجروحة و لكن هذا هو عصام الحاج كما عرفته



يا حوشابى الراجل فى الفتره اللى بتتكلم عنها دى يادوب دخل المتوسط فمن البديهى أن لايكون معروفا لديك ولعلمك فى سابقه فريده من نوعها فقد أعلن انه لن يترشح لمنصب الأمين العام فى حال ترشح عصام الحاج أعترافا بقدرات وتاريخ عصام الحاج الشىء الذى وجد أشاده وأعجاب كا كبارات المريخ كفهم متقدم وفيه الكثير من الأخلاقيات 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الاخ مرهف تحية طيبة 
ارجو ان لا تسير مثل هذه الاشياء لان لنا مباريات صعة مبقبلة وبعدها يتم مناقشة الانتخابات والاشخاص المرشحين 
وايضا ارجو ان ترشح الرامج وليس الاشخاص 
محمد جعفر قريش رجل كفو وذو كفاءة عالية ولكن ماذا فعل للمريخ
الاخ مرهف ارجو ان تاجل مثل هذه الامور  
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عبدالرحيم
					

يا حوشابى الراجل فى الفتره اللى بتتكلم عنها دى يادوب دخل المتوسط فمن البديهى أن لايكون معروفا لديك ولعلمك فى سابقه فريده من نوعها فقد أعلن انه لن يترشح لمنصب الأمين العام فى حال ترشح عصام الحاج أعترافا بقدرات وتاريخ عصام الحاج الشىء الذى وجد أشاده وأعجاب كا كبارات المريخ كفهم متقدم وفيه الكثير من الأخلاقيات 






الأخ إبراهيم توقعت أن يكون صغير السن (طبعاً بالنسبة لجيلنا) و لذا قلت أنه ربما ظهر بعد ذلك . . . تقديمه لعصام الحاج على نفسه إعترافاً بقدراته يدل على أنه ليس بطالب جاه و لا منصب و إنما يسعى فقط لخدمة الكيان و هذه هي نوعية القيادات الشابة التي نبحث عنها
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*انا زول لبق ومرتب...بتديني صوتك..؟!!
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*التحية والاحترام للاخ مرهف والاخوة جميعا

لانشك فى مقدرات الاخ طارق الادارية 

ولكن فى هذه المرحلة من عمر الزعيم لابد لنا ان نغير حتى طريقتنا فى اختيار من يقود


نريد ان نفصل القميص اولا وبعدها نرى مع من يتناسب مقاسه 

نريد ان نخطط للمستقبل ونرى من يمتلك المقدرات الادارية والمالية لتنفيذ خططنا

نريد ان نسترد للجمعية العمومية كامل حريتها فى اختيار القوى الامين

ممارسة حقيقية لم يتم قبلها رسم السيناريو 
من حق اهل الرأى والحكمه بالمريخ ان يدلوا بدلوهم

نسعى بقوه لخلق توافق ووحده فقد انهكت الفرقة جسد الزعيم
المشكله ماعصام او طارق المشكله من منهما اكثر قدره ادارية وخبره 

وعهد امام الله لن يدخل مجلس المريخ الا من انطبقت مؤهلاته وخبراته ومقدراته بالمستوى المطلوب
 لايهمنا من بقدر مايهمنا ماسبق 
عايزين تغيير يامرهف بدءا من اختيار كوادر المجلس
ولايغير الله مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابأنفسهم
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

التحية والاحترام للاخ مرهف والاخوة جميعا

لانشك فى مقدرات الاخ طارق الادارية 

ولكن فى هذه المرحلة من عمر الزعيم لابد لنا ان نغير حتى طريقتنا فى اختيار من يقود


نريد ان نفصل القميص اولا وبعدها نرى مع من يتناسب مقاسه 

نريد ان نخطط للمستقبل ونرى من يمتلك المقدرات الادارية والمالية لتنفيذ خططنا

نريد ان نسترد للجمعية العمومية كامل حريتها فى اختيار القوى الامين

ممارسة حقيقية لم يتم قبلها رسم السيناريو 
من حق اهل الرأى والحكمه بالمريخ ان يدلوا بدلوهم

نسعى بقوه لخلق توافق ووحده فقد انهكت الفرقة جسد الزعيم
المشكله ماعصام او طارق المشكله من منهما اكثر قدره ادارية وخبره 

وعهد امام الله لن يدخل مجلس المريخ الا من انطبقت مؤهلاته وخبراته ومقدراته بالمستوى المطلوب
 لايهمنا من بقدر مايهمنا ماسبق 
عايزين تغيير يامرهف بدءا من اختيار كوادر المجلس
ولايغير الله مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابأنفسهم




ينصر دينك يا عبد العظيم


وفيت وكفيت ويدبعدك ولا كلمة واحدة بتنكتب
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*من البديهى أن  نسعى جميعاً

فى البحث عن الأفضل للمريخ

وطارق الذى لا أعرفه فيما يبدو

من آراء رجلٌ ذو قيمةٍ ونفعٍ للمريخ .

ولكن أعتقد أن الوصول لمنصب  هام

كالأمين العام لنادى  بحجم  المريخ يحتاج

للسير خطوه  إثر الأخرى 

أى عضوية  المجلس أولاً ثم مساعدة أحد

ضباطه الأربع  و بعد إكتساب الخبره اللازمه

الوصول  إلى  منصب  الأمين العام  .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

التحية والاحترام للاخ مرهف والاخوة جميعا

لانشك فى مقدرات الاخ طارق الادارية 

ولكن فى هذه المرحلة من عمر الزعيم لابد لنا ان نغير حتى طريقتنا فى اختيار من يقود


نريد ان نفصل القميص اولا وبعدها نرى مع من يتناسب مقاسه 

نريد ان نخطط للمستقبل ونرى من يمتلك المقدرات الادارية والمالية لتنفيذ خططنا

نريد ان نسترد للجمعية العمومية كامل حريتها فى اختيار القوى الامين

ممارسة حقيقية لم يتم قبلها رسم السيناريو 
من حق اهل الرأى والحكمه بالمريخ ان يدلوا بدلوهم

نسعى بقوه لخلق توافق ووحده فقد انهكت الفرقة جسد الزعيم
المشكله ماعصام او طارق المشكله من منهما اكثر قدره ادارية وخبره 

وعهد امام الله لن يدخل مجلس المريخ الا من انطبقت مؤهلاته وخبراته ومقدراته بالمستوى المطلوب
 لايهمنا من بقدر مايهمنا ماسبق 
عايزين تغيير يامرهف بدءا من اختيار كوادر المجلس
ولايغير الله مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابأنفسهم





  مع  وجود   أبو  أواب  ليس  

علينا  إلا  النوم  بإطمئنان  .
*

----------

